# Aggressive need help fast



## lennontheviz (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello I am new to this forum and have found it due to literally coming to the end of my tether. I have a male Viz he is 14 months old. He's very excitable and full of energy, he loves people and is always friendly if not a little over excited. 
Over the last few months he has become aggressive towards me and to be quite frankly it’s starting to get pretty scary and I'm at the point of potentially giving him up. I don’t want to do this because I love him to bits. 
Here are the situations he has been aggressive - can someone help or explain?

1. I was sponging down a wall in my lounge and he was curious as to what I was doing. He tried to get the sponge out of my hand and I said 'Lennon leave it' now this wasn’t in an aggressive tone and he literally launched at me and pinned me in a corner showing all his teeth. Scared the actual life out me.

2. A delivery guy was at the door... he was barking which is fine. I said 'come on Lennon this way to direct him out of the lounge .... and again he ran across the room and launched at me. It happened in the blink of an eye.

3. He was on the sofa.... I was stroking him and bang literally out of nowhere he bit me.... this time drawing blood. For me that was a real turning point. 


All of these incidents happened in the lounge.

4. He wont let me polish or clean things he becomes almost like 'what are you doing' and he does this anywhere is the house! 


I feel like I am in an abusive relationship... when it’s good its good and then occasionally I am being attacked  

Any help at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With him coming across the room to be aggressive, thats way above my knowledge. 
Have you checked with your area vizsla club, on a behaviorist in you area?

On giving him up. Most rescues are not equipped to handle these type of dogs.
Have you talked to the breeder, on what you are experiencing with him?


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Just wondering if there has ever been an event in the lounge area when he felt threatened??? Maybe there is lingering anxiety when in that room that causes him to be aggressive? I don't have answers, but if there is a cause than can be pinpointed, it might steer you towards a solution.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Well, certainly not in keeping with all you need is love...

I'd do 2 things: First, I'd take him to the vet and rule out any medical issues. V's typically are not aggressive, but like all dogs, are more likely to become so in response to pain or discomfort. I'd also review his recent history to see if there wasn't some incident(s) that spooked him.

The other thing I'd do if those do not reveal anything is to get a trainer, fast. But make sure you get one with some credentials other than their own high opinion of themselves, and preferably with Vizslas.

When you say he "launched at you" what exactly does that mean? Do you have a vid? That would be helpful for us, and certainly for the trainer.

Until you sort this out, it's best to avoid any confrontation with him, and also, give him some additional crate time to keep things cool and separate. Hopefully, the vet can find some physical cause for this, and/or the trainer can successfully work with you to address it..but in the absence of that, you might need to place him for rescue, look into local Vizsla organizations or call the breeder for help. 

Sorry. Yours is not typical, let's hope there's a cause that can be more directly addressed to eliminate this.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Good points, Gingerling. A low thyroid can cause aggressive behavior I think. There are probably other health issues that could trigger it as well.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

That is hard. I'm sorry. 

In addition to other advise I would add to be cautious of contact with others. All options might be taken from you if he hurts a child or visitor to the home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

VET VET VET urgently, before anything else. As mentioned this breed is as per their standard very gentle and based on your description yours has been so far a sweet one too, sudden change can easily be associated with a health change. The sooner you figure, the better chance to address it.


----------

